# Eagle calling



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

While out last weekend I called in 6 differant Bald eagles ( guessing differant due to distance ) I have had one or two before...6 is a record.

You ever call in any ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just Hawks---I'm too far away from the river to have eagles up here---although I do see'em crus'in by every now and again.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have called in ravens before on more sets than I would like, but at least I am getting something to come in to the call, I for got, moose too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No eagles, just hawks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Moose...ah yes I remember you telling me about that.

That must have been one love sick moose looking for a squeeling rabbit.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I just called crows in but thats ok cause where crows are yotes are sure to follow


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I just called crows in but thats ok cause where crows are yotes are sure to follow


Hawks and crows for me. With the occasional buzzard circling overhead.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I am surprised. Last season also for me. I remember I had at least three come in, very few crows and the same with hawks.

Perhaps you guys just do not have the eagles we do in north east Michigan. Might just be a great lakes thing ?

They however are wonderfull to see.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*No Eagles---Many Owles--few hawks--lots of Ravens and crows also Chickadees-----SB *


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

do you really have chickadees come in on a call...or just showing up ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Perhaps you guys just do not have the eagles we do in north east Michigan. Might just be a great lakes thing ?


Hey Brian, how far are you from the Oscoda/Tawas area? I've got some great friends of a best friend up there. Killer turkey hunters too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lots of hawks, owls, and muleys. Never an eagle though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs..Last week my altenator went out and I ended up in Tawas overnight ended up making friends with a couple guys who helped me out. I am close to Tawas perhaps 20 miles maybe less on my way up to Glenie.

Turkey huh...feel free to give them my number. Maybe they know of some beaver ponds too ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> do you really have chickadees come in on a call...or just showing up ?


 You don't need a call for them, their very friendly and curious, have had them sit on my shoulder while making sets!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Turkey huh...feel free to give them my number. Maybe they know of some beaver ponds too ?


I tried to get my buddy Ralph to meet me up there last spring and the guys in Oscoda said there weren't any turkeys so I opted out. By the second morning they had all 3 tagged out. No turkeys my butt!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ebbs maybe they just didnt want you shooting all the turkeys


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

With Ebbs shotgun.....who wants that kind of competition. Sort of like sundance commin into town looking for a gun fight.


----------

